# Cycle information



## Looby (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi guys, currently looking for information on the best available injection split I could get away with each week for my 15 week contest prep cycle. I would like to limit my jags as much as possible and I already have my weekly split wrote out but I would like to get other people's opinions.

Cycle consists of:

Week 1-4: kickstart

400mg test prop per week (gentech)

Week 1-10: base of the cycle

300mg test e per week (gentech) 
600mg masteron enan per week (gentech)
300mg boldenone per week (gentech)

Week 10-15: finish em off

Winstrol 50mg per day (excel pharma)
Fast rip: 1ml every 3rd day (gentech) 
Boldenone 300mg per week (gentech)

My diet will be spot on, it's all about drug and diet synergy less about steroid abuse in my opinion.

All information regarding this is welcomed.


----------

